# Can We Sell Or Not?



## mogie (Apr 13, 2007)

Well did the powers that be ever reach a decision on selling legal items on rollitup?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 13, 2007)

Mogie, I am going to move this thread to the support forum.. 


lovelovelove


----------



## mogie (Apr 13, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 14, 2007)

I am currently looking at this option, trying to figure out a way to almost o an ebay setup on the site however again there will be no selling/trading of seeds or anything of the sort.


----------



## mogie (Apr 14, 2007)

Of course.


----------



## Jordy Villain (Apr 14, 2007)

Roll it up gear would be pretty sweet! I'd rock the shirt no doubt.


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 14, 2007)

i agree no seeds allowed 





only sensi crops ..... jk jk


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 14, 2007)

i think bumper stickers would be way cool. 
i would never sell seeds.


----------

